# What is your favorite planet?



## AgentSH

I'm a Venus man, myself. Mars is all dead and boring, but Venus got it going on. There's molten rock, lakes of sulfuric acid, constantly erupting volcanoes; all the things I would expect to see on a heavy metal album cover.
I guess Earth is pretty cool too, whatever, too many squirrels on it.


----------



## susurration

I'm going to be a cheeky monkey and vote our sister planet, mars. I like other planets (for various reasons), but i'm excited about mars... cus it's so enigmatic to me. It's past is so intruiging. What lies beneath it's dry, dusty surface, is amazing, and how it might change is intriguing. It's not showing us everything it is/was/could be. Also everything is massive on mars... and that is fooking cool. Also, when/if we find life there, and based upon whether we can find genetic similarities or differences, may tell us some things that could change our views on our genesis as a species.

Good idea for a thread, btw d00d. I just hate that I have to pick between the planets. It's like trying to pick your favourite child, you know?


----------



## AgentSH

That is true, they all have their endearing peccadilloes, even crappy old Neptune's got some weakass little rings.
Dude, the people who find the ruins of the lost civilizations on Mars will be called astroarchaelogists. I hope that happens within my lifetime.


----------



## susurration

AgentSH said:


> That is true, they all have their endearing peccadilloes, even crappy old Neptune's got some weakass little rings.
> Dude, the people who find the ruins of the lost civilizations on Mars will be called astroarchaelogists. I hope that happens within my lifetime.


Yes, well they say that the first person to walk on Mars is already born..

And unless you die some time in the next 20 years, I gurantee that you will see some astroarchaeologist strut around on Mars... only to discover the ruins of lost civilisations, a signed poster of Jubba the Hut, and maybe catch some hiding sneaky pokemon :shocked: I reckon it would be awesome, if we landed on mars right, and the massive volcanoes erupted right (bare with me) and lava pokemon spilled out, and went.. "chyeaaaahhhhhh!"...

:mellow:


----------



## Solace

Pfft. Planets?

Planets are so yesterday.

Check out Europa, Jupiter's sixth moon. It has some serious life-supporting potential, plus it would make a great base of operations for further exploration out to the Kuiper Belt. And by the time we make it to Jupiter, hopefully we'd have mined at least one asteroid from the main belt, so we'd have enough supplies and materials and things to get past the main belt regularly.

But if I had to pick a planet I'd go with Mars as well. I think that we will learn a lot about the way our own planet works by studying Mars. It has also been the main subject of our early science-fiction and continues to be that "first step" in exploring the rest of the galaxy. Despite the conditions on Mars, it is much more hospitable compared to some of our other neighbors, so I think it will remain a very important planet throughout human history.

Plus we have a couple rovers over there that are fascinating to read about. *_pours some rum out for Spirit and Opportunity_*


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Spades said:


> Pfft. Planets?
> 
> Planets are so yesterday.
> 
> Check out Europa, Jupiter's sixth moon. It has some serious life-supporting potential, plus it would make a great base of operations for further exploration out to the Kuiper Belt. And by the time we make it to Jupiter, hopefully we'd have mined at least one asteroid from the main belt, so we'd have enough supplies and materials and things to get past the main belt regularly.


I was coming here to say that :happy::happy:

I heart Europa so hard. When I was a kid I called it the Tiramisu Planet because it's outward resemblance to it and because it has a lot of layers like that delicious dessert.


----------



## AgentSH

Although my head knows that robots are not to be trusted, my heart still feels for those poor abandoned Mars rovers.


----------



## reyesaaronringo

i like the earth. we've got tv.


----------



## Siggy

Saturn. Big and with lots of gas. With all of the rings, its a girls best friend. Dont forget the moons, all 61 of them at last check.


----------



## thewindlistens

Mars is not abandoned! You can hang out with rivers of molten metal on Venus if you like, Mars will always be way cooler than Venus. I mean, Mars even has almost the same length of day as Earth. The only thing Venus has going for it is that floating cities that use an earthlike atmosphere to float would be at an altitude where the temperature, pressure and corrosiveness is just right. That's pretty nice, but do you know how much that would cost?


----------



## Nearsification

PLuto man. It should of stayed a planet!


----------



## Proteus

Hey, _I _give a fuck about Neptune! I don't know why exactly but for some reason I've always really liked it. Perhaps it's because of the planet's remoteness and size and unique composition (lots of gasses, but also ice and rock). It's dark spot contains some of the fiercest winds in the solar system. Its surface temperature is also among the coldest. And one of the sources of my sn is one of its moons.


----------



## thewindlistens

Doctor Paradox said:


> PLuto man. It should of stayed a planet!


Yes, it should have. But it should NOT be a planet even more!


----------



## HannibalLecter

Earth. Other than that, I'd say Vulcan.


----------



## Midnight Runner

I love Neptune. Basically for all of the reasons Proteus said, but also because that blue looks awesome.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Poor Mercury and Ceres - no fans.


----------



## Siggy

HannibalLecter said:


> Poor Mercury and Ceres - no fans.


 
Mercury of course no fans its "Planet Nevada" Now if it were planet Hawaii, I'm sure it would get more votes.


----------



## Midnight Runner

Dear Sigmund said:


> Mercury of course no fans its "Planet Nevada" Now if it were planet Hawaii, I'm sure it would get more votes.


I really think it's more of a "Planet New Mexico" though. I mean, Nevada has Vegas, Reno, and Phoenix, so it actually has places to be. New Mexico has Albuquerque and lots of desert.


----------



## AgentSH

Exactly. "Planet Nevada" sounds sleazier because Mercury is a sucks planet that fails. Nice atmosphere, Mercury. OH WAIT.


----------



## KyojiK

Onto more serious note, the planet that has captured my interest the most (not necessarily a favorite) would have to be Mars. The planet opened up many new possibilities on what humans can achieve in terms of space exploration and colonization. A planet much like ours with its size just as round, its atmosphere just as thin, and its temperatures not too far from our own. The level of oxygen is too low for our own species, but this is possibly rectified if we are able to culture our own Earthly plants onto the soils of Mars. Nitrogen levels, too, would have to be compensated.

A new planet for humanity can be hopeful for our future as it may solve problems such as population burden, but I at the same time, also have fear for the future. With the nature of humankind, the unclaimed territories of Mars may become a temptation for greed and competition. New wars may break out throwing humanity into more moments of chaos.

Despite this, some day, perhaps people can go to Mars as conveniently as a trip from one nation to another, in which these people may settle, raise family, and obtain jobs. Someday, the Martians could be us.


----------

